# Hillbilly Up Your Home



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

There's been a small rash of home invasions and burglaries in my neck of the woods. A few days ago, someone showed up at my next door neighbor's house asking to use the phone because "someone" had been hurt in a hunting accident. This was an obvious scam ... no public hunting land nearby and about 20 other houses to choose from. Plus, the person showed up on foot and came around to the back door. They weren't even dressed appropriately for hunting. We're rural people. We know what warm hunting clothes look like.

So a quick survey of the burglarized homes in my area told me what I needed to know. Big, newer homes with well-manicured lawns. These homes look like the typical suburban McMansion, only more isolated. A number of the owners are not well-to-do people (I know them) but yet their homes were bought 30 years ago when land was cheap out here. 

Crime is getting worse. People are getting more desperate and criminals are getting bolder. Gun laws are getting tighter. It's time to start "hiding in plain sight".

I have an old truck, broken down and looking miserable. I moved it around to the front of the house. I have some building supplies I was going to move up to the treeline but I decided to leave them sitting out front (nothing valuable, just scrap lumber) and cover them with a tarp. I have a couple of sets of old, worn-out rubber boots that I moved to sit on the front porch to look like someone just took them off to slip inside for a minute. My home is already an old farm house, so it doesn't look like one of those million dollar mansions. A few touches here and there and now we look like someplace that even law-abiding citizens don't want to go.

We're taking some other precautions as well. When my oldest son goes out to do his chores of a morning, he now takes the Great Pyr with him. At night I've started leaving more lights on outside. Everyone of an appropriate age in my household had a refresher lesson in where the firearms are stored and how to quickly access them. Of an evening I take a walk around the property, even the more remote places, to see and to be seen. 

It might be time to do the same around your place.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

You know we've always left the keys in everything and the house unlocked...even with my neighbor....once they took our beer and a bottle of Seagrams but it was a Sunday and blue laws still....when we asked they admitted to it. Our dog had gotten loose and run off with their dog so both were locked up for the day...

But yeah....target practice....Beware of man-eating dog signs...we have a pyr too but thinking of getting a yipper house dog...My house is not a Mcmansion...but what I've got I'd like to keep...minus the neighbor!


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks for the reminders.. I am often accused of being too trusting..and I need reminding every now and then that everyone is not a nice person...

But as for the ******* look.. we got that down to a tee all the way to the outdoor tarp covered shower and old 1988 pick up truck out front and lordy all the dogs on the porch ( I love a stray).... lol


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

Ernie said:


> I have a couple of sets of old, worn-out rubber boots that I moved to sit on the front porch to look like someone just took them off to slip inside for a minute.


Put a rocking chair and a banjo on the front porch as well.


----------



## BamaNana (Dec 31, 2004)

Ernie said:


> Crime is getting worse. People are getting more desperate and criminals are getting bolder. Gun laws are getting tighter. It's time to start "hiding in plain sight".
> 
> I have an old truck, broken down and looking miserable. I moved it around to the front of the house. I have some building supplies I was going to move up to the treeline but I decided to leave them sitting out front (nothing valuable, just scrap lumber) and cover them with a tarp. I have a couple of sets of old, worn-out rubber boots that I moved to sit on the front porch to look like someone just took them off to slip inside for a minute. My home is already an old farm house, so it doesn't look like one of those million dollar mansions. A few touches here and there and now we look like someplace that even law-abiding citizens don't want to go.
> 
> ...


We've been doing just about the same things for a little over a year now. Around here went down down hill when the scrap metal prices went up so high. 
There have been thieves stealing all sorts of stuff from neighboring properties, air conditioners, all the copper they could rip out of the homes, one older home was completely stripped of its alum siding! 
My DH & I came home from work that day and that home was just a pink shell. VERY scary! Luckily we have vinyl siding...

We also try to make sure that we don't have a routine. We never go grocery shopping on the same day of the week We'll occasionally get in the car, leave, wait a few minutes and come right back.. anything to make us unpredictable.


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

I just realized a positive feature of our house/property. We have a long, straight driveway (1/4 mile long). We worry that it is not "defensible", but reading this thread I realize that it does offer an advantage- with visibility to the road, and with parking out of sight behind the house, it is unlikely that thieves would drive all the way in to check it out. And, if they did, they would be met by three jumping Ridgebacks and a Black Lab.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

LOL!! I have just been beating myself up that my property is looking sooo "cluttered"! I never was offered something free that I did not think eventually I'd find a use for, so there are piles of this in that all over.Guess I need one of them cars up on blocks to go with the large dogs, ducks running around and piles of wood. With a lil effort I can get a real "Wrong Turn" sort of flavor...yup WV that's me!


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

Elizabeth said:


> I just realized a positive feature of our house/property. We have a long, straight driveway (1/4 mile long). We worry that it is not "defensible", but reading this thread I realize that it does offer an advantage- with visibility to the road, and with parking out of sight behind the house, it is unlikely that thieves would drive all the way in to check it out. And, if they did, they would be met by three jumping Ridgebacks and a Black Lab.


Not necessarily a deterrent. People will drive back anyway, thinking you aren't home, and start snooping around.

Funny you bring up this subject. I've been working on clearing out our 'Kentucky Wonderland' - no offense meant to anyone in Kentucky, it's just a descriptive term - for three years now and FINALLY got all the _usable_ junk hidden behind a new privacy fence. The rest I tried to put out in the trash, but someone snuck it back to another hiding place before I noticed. Someone around these parts has a hard time letting go of non-functioning mechanical object.


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

We had something similar to this the other night. I was woke up by some lights out by the road. There's been some cable being installed down there so I figured it was the construction guys and ignored it and went back to bed. For about a half hour they kept shining lights back and forth. Finally I heard footsteps on the gravel outside and looked out my window and saw 2 strange men going up to my parents porch. I grabbed my light and gun and headed outside. I peeked around the corner and demanded "who the heck is out here" They both shined their lights in my direction and said they were from the bank. I said in a angry tone "It's almost 4 in the dang morning you ain't from any bank and gets those danged lights off me or I'll shoot, I don't care if you are standing next to a propane tank" It's amazing how quick two flashlights can be turned off! They stayed polite but nervous and said "No mam we really are from the bank we have to repo a 04 surburban" Turns out sure enough they were from the bank. They were looking for my neighbors though and got the wrong place. They saw my parents tahoe in the yard. Even had different colors similer but different in the daylight. They were nice enough to thank me for not shootin


----------



## johno (Jun 5, 2008)

I might have shot them anyway lol...

I am disabled and almost always home, so that makes me feel better about snoopers than before when I was gone all day. We are at the end of a dead-end road, so I'm suspicious of anyone I don't recognize, and I've run plenty of them off with my .44 and a loud voice.

Don't have to try very hard to Hillbilly it up. Already that way around here.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

We don't have much and what we have probably nobody in their right mind would bother to carry off. DH is a pack rat in frozen mode, as he keeps everything he's ever been given and doesn't move it for maybe 20 or 30 years, if then. So, yea, we're true to the hillbilly theme here without even trying. He finally did get rid of the old pushmower that was parked up against the back of the house, oh about 1985. No kidding, it was rusting in place. Even kept an old metal washpan over the motor, like that was going to help.. 

Time doesn't mean much to DH..


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

The hillbilly theme just sort of happens when you ain't looking. I think it's a normal part of homesteading. However it can be used to your advantage. 

There are people who will come to your house looking for stuff to steal regardless of its value, and there are also people who just come with the intent to hurt you. However if I can keep just a couple of them moving on down the road then I'll feel better. 

TexasArtist, you're more trusting than I am. I'm afraid I probably would have dropped one of them the minute they turned the lights on me.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

i had read some place, to buy a very large pair of mens boots and a gun magazine, place them by your door,,,would give them something to think about, i hope


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

Right now my place is pretty well hidden in a pine tree grove. No one can see it from the road and the driveway consist of a trail through an old farm pasture. The mobile home is as far from a McMansion as one can get and there are no fewer than three beat up old Ford pickups parked behind it. There is very little of anything of value in the house, most of the furniture is freebie stuff along with the TV and most of the computers. The only stuff that is really worth anything is my bow and my gun collection. All in all I think I have the hillbilly look down pretty well


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

When I lived down the hill at the old house, I was close to Hwy 101. So when folks would break down or claim to need to use a phone, I would have my pistol in one hand behind my back and my phone in another. I had a few folks come around using that routine over the 17+ years I lived there. They received the greeting that they didn't expect.

The Friday of the start of this last Labor Day Weekend, I had someone drive down my private road and light up the backside of my house from the lower end of the circular driveway. I went out and the motion activated light on the corner of the house kicked on showing me with a .30-06 rifle, and the trespassers left in a hurry. So I had to start locking my gate on the private road. Plus I installed some motion detector items and wireless B&W cameras to watch the road going thru the trees.

Maybe I should hang up some old beer kegs shot full of holes, like the shrunken heads in the Indiana Jones movies, to deter the curious from coming onto the property uninvited...


----------



## Hip_Shot_Hanna (Apr 2, 2005)

I met an old guy in the feed store he was buying 12 guage 00 buck , someone had cleaned out his workshop , (farm type ) he let them have a load of bird shot but the sherriff told him to get something " a little heavier " the sheriff told him they are coming out of the cities looking for easier meat , If they pick the wrong place roun here they won't have to worry where their next hit of crack comes from ..


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

this is a not totally related, but i will put it out there. i leave the keys in my car on purpose. i figure if anyone is desperate enough to steal a car, they may as well have it without entering my home and shooting me for the keys. i've never had a car worth more than $1500, so i can take that lose as an insurance policy against home invassion for the purpose of getting a ride. i live near the edge of a forest where folks from two different "bad boy" camps could emerge if they were on the run. i don't think they have ever come this way when they have escaped in the past, but i figure offering my car is a good gesture.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Don't forget to run around your front lawn once in a while just in your underwear, carrying a shotgun, and mumbling out loudly. Make your neighbors think your too d*^ crazy.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

As far as I know nothing like that is going on around here.
But, when we first moved here folks were all the time just wandering up. We installed "beware of dog" signs and "private property" signs down on the front, it is a 1/4 mile of very rough driveway to our house, plus the added pleasure of passing through my neighbors property (on both sides of the road) That is not just hillbillied up,,, it is rednecked out! junk, junk and more junk.

If someone gets as far as our next gate, then they have 4 pyrs to converse with... then if further than that I have a nice sawed of shotgun that is quick to grab and load. I just love that "click" sound it makes. 

I have seen hands up in the air in a hurry when I appear with the gun and my dogs are going nuts.... lol!

So... if they make it this far they must be serious, and they will find out I am too.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Good post/thread Ernie.
And with times as they are I'm afraid its going to get worse and worse.
Kinda had to chuckle when I got a letter from a stranger saying in effect "We were in your neighbor hood (wanting to talk about the bible) but didn't go past the no trespassing sign" . . . .
those folks are in the absolute minority who will respect any signage.


----------



## lorian (Sep 4, 2005)

Well Ernie, this post just makes me feel a whole lot better about our place. 
This is what I will tell my relatives when they disparage our old farmhouse look! What a great advantage I have over their beautiful, well maintained, normal looking homes....


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

Ernie said:


> TexasArtist, you're more trusting than I am. I'm afraid I probably would have dropped one of them the minute they turned the lights on me.


Oh I wasn't standing out in the middle of everything. I was hidden around the corner and they really had no idea where the crazy ladies voice was coming from.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Just in the theme of being neighborly answer the door with a shotgun in your hand.

When someone is messing around on your land 'fire for effect' works well.

I have 'fired for effect' using my pistol before. It gets folks attention, it lets them know that your home, and well it feels good.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

thanks...makes me feel better about my place too


----------



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

Anyone know where I can get a driveway alarm that plays Dueling banjo's "Deliverance style" when a car passes? I figure that alarm along with my German Shepherds and shotgun should put the fear of God into anyone with a lick of dad-gum sense.


----------



## indywahm (Nov 2, 2008)

Thank you for posting this. There have been some home invasions around us too. I try to be prepared for stuff like that since I am home a lot by myself. My hubby is a truck driver and gone a lot. So I keep my weapons to where I can get them quick.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I was skeptical about someone's comment that criminals were moving out to the rural areas in search of easier pickings, so I decided to do some research.

I must say, I'm surprised by what I found. The statistics show that rural crime is indeed rising while urban crime is decreasing. While violent crimes are still down as compared to urban areas, the trends are alarming.

According to the NCRJCP (National Center on Rural Justice and Crime Prevention):

-Those committing rural crimes are more likely to be white and unarmed. 
-Crimes are more likely to be committed in homes, as opposed to urban crimes which are committed on the streets or in public transportation. 
-The percentage of those committing crimes under the influence of drugs or alcohol is higher in rural areas. 
-Violent crimes are still less likely in rural areas than in urban ones, and the violent offenders are less likely to be armed with a firearm.

These statistics are at least 5 years old but the advancing trends may have continued, and with our current gun control laws and declining economy then we may consider rural areas to be far more dangerous than previously thought.

My advice:

1. The relative lack of violence in rural crime indicates more thievery and burglary. Secure valuables and equipment in locked buildings within sight of the house. Make it confusing to casual observers as to who might be at home at any given time. They are looking to steal when people aren't there. Confuse that issue for them and they'll move elsewhere.

2. Be aware of the normal vehicles in your area and parked at the homes of your neighbors. Investigate if you see something out of place. (If you live on a main highway or route, then you may have a lot of difficulty with this.)

3. Talk about this with your neighbors. Let them know that you may be calling them at odd times if you see a strange car there and let them know they are to do the same if they see a strange car or van in front of your place. In rural communities, we try not to give the perception of being a nosy neighbor since we're all out there in part because we don't like people butting into our business. However we must start thinking in terms of our safety. If someone sees a strange van backed up to my garage and they know I'm not at home, I want them to feel free to call the police. If the police show up and it's a legitimate deal, then no problem. 

4. Be more aware of your surroundings. I used to go about my farm chores with a little mp3 headset listening to my favorite audiobooks. I stopped doing that recently so I can listen more to what's going on around me. If I see strange cars slow down on the road, I stop what I'm doing and watch them, and make sure they see me watching them. If people are walking by or jogging (as they often do on rural roads) then I slip down to the fence and wave or say hello. You want any potential people watching your place to know that you've seen them and might could recognize them. Plus, I'm at home a lot during the day and I like them to see me moving about. It reminds potential troublemakers that there's a man around.


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

My problem isn't strangers stealing from us, it's the ^&%$ in-laws who have a key!!!!!

My MIL has stage 3 cancer and is not doing well. My hubby and I moved in with them and are splitting expenses. I buy 3/4 of the food (they were the kind of people who food shopped every day). The problem is that my lazy leach for a BIL (and his family) live on the property and are here at least once per day asking her for food/ingredients/etc. They always have beer/cigarette/soda/party money, but never food money... and they have 5 kids!!!!! The kids are why MIL always gives them whatever they want (they use the kids for leverage, and usually have the kids come over begging for food). Their fingers are so sticky (all of them) that when we put a shed up (for our stuff) my GFIL told me to put locks on everything as "stuff has a habit of walking away around here".

There are potatoes and carrots still in the garden (BIL's kids broke GFIL's tractor and even though BIL doesn't work, he's too busy to dig them or fix the tractor), his kids stomped all of the pumpkins and butternut squashes. 

Any suggestions (that won't upset MIL too much)? Sorry for the rant but it happened again today and I'm at my wits end!!

Oh, and today I got to clean feces off the bathroom wall due to one of HIS kids!!


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Ernie said:


> 4. Be more aware of your surroundings. I used to go about my farm chores with a little mp3 headset listening to my favorite audiobooks. I stopped doing that recently so I can listen more to what's going on around me. If I see strange cars slow down on the road, I stop what I'm doing and watch them, and make sure they see me watching them. If people are walking by or jogging (as they often do on rural roads) then I slip down to the fence and wave or say hello. You want any potential people watching your place to know that you've seen them and might could recognize them. Plus, I'm at home a lot during the day and I like them to see me moving about. It reminds potential troublemakers that there's a man around.



I wonder about those who listen to music when crossing the busy streets, being oblivious to their surroundings. I live above a University town, so several of the kiddies have been in accidents from wearing their personal electronic music devices and diddy bopping into traffic.. Instead of having a MP3 or Walkman on my head, I tend to open the house windows and blast some music from my huge stereo speakers... AC/DC, Alice Cooper, or Black Sabbath seems to be a good deterent to keep the curious away..

At other times, I do sit at the end of my private gravel road at the mailboxes and watch the occasional vehicle going by. My neighbors huge 3 black labs go off barking, when a vehicle is heading our way on the county road. I live at the top of the hill, so not too many go by that I do not recognize from over 2 and 1/2 years up there.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

We have an old farm house, barn and shop on seven acres on a well traveled two lane highway in a highly agricultural area (alfalfa fields mostly and big dairies). But, we're known as the 'crazy' physician and family who manufacture silencers and shoot guns on a daily basis. The sound of full auto gunfire tends to make people nervous... 

Having said that, we hope to move farther out, off the road and get some big dogs! We mostly worry about our milk goats as there are a lot of reports of calf and goat theft in this neck of the woods.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

We live far back from the road, but there have been two breakins on our road this week, and I'm worried. We were supposed to be gone over Thanksgiving but hubby got sick so we stayed here. I'm relieved, knowing our home, livestock and preps are safe and not unattended. 

We've never had anyone drive down our long, winding driveway, but we've had men with hunting dogs cross our (barb wired) pasture a few times. I went out one night with a flashlight (and a concealed handgun) to let them know they were on private land and we weren't appreciative.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

I live down a dirt road and my nearest neighbors are at least a mile away. If somebody comes down here it is to see me or they are lost. I haven't had any law breakers yet. I talked to the Sheriff and he told me to do what I thought was right but not to worry about the law because it will at least 30 minuets for them to arrive if they broke all speed laws. In other words I am on my on to deal with crooks.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

We've lived in this location since the early 80s and the crime/home break-ins happen off and on. Seems to come in a wave and then disappear for an extended time. We live at an intersection of a 2 lane rural highway and a single lane county road. We have close neighbors and we've always watched out for each other. Some of our neighbors are now becoming stay-at-home retirees, so they do keep a constant eye on everything. 

DH and I have always had a large guard dog that lives inside. Most everyone that knows us also knows about our dog. Unless you have a fixation for stealing 30+ year old junk, then breaking into this house really is more trouble than it'd be worth. As for the old vehicles parked in the driveway, they're locked for your protection since each requires knowing which wire to jiggle to make them operational and/or stop. 

We don't keep money or valuables here. That's what banks are for. We do have a good supply of food, but you might need some good physical strength to get it out of here, as it's all cans and heavy containers. 

oh, and forget kidnapping and holding for ransom. You'd have to give us time to hold a benefit supper/dance to raise any lump sums.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Don't know how it is around where you all live but seems around here most breakins are either your neighbors or so called friends who know when your at home or gone.



Oldcountryboy said:


> Don't forget to run around your front lawn once in a while just in your underwear, carrying a shotgun, and mumbling out loudly. Make your neighbors think your too d*^ crazy.


What should you mumble?

"This is my rifle, this is my gun. This is for pleasure, this is for fun". "This is my rifle, this is my gun. This is for pleasure, this is for fun". "This is my ..........................."

:lookout:


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I have 3 pyr's that patrol all night, but they aren't the kind of dogs that will attack an intruder. A few days ago a little black "cow dog" showed up here. It's a yapper. It yaps at anyone who comes on the place. We've been trying to run it off, but maybe I'll feed it and get it to move in. I guess it already thinks of this as "home" since it's been here a few days.

I'm almost always home and keep the computer on almost all the time. I stop by and read a few posts several times a day. I think I'll move the computer into the living room where I can see out windows on the front and both sides of the house. The only way someone would get past my vision is if they jumped fences cutting across the neighbors and my pasture, then they'd have to get past the donkeys, goats, and the "attack" pig. They'd have a heck of a time trying to haul anything off that direction too! LOL

DS is usually up most of the night so we have someone on watch about 20 hours a day. We started watching close after somebody stole my riding lawnmower out of the back yard one night.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Common sense can go a long way to protecting your property and there have been a lot of good suggestions in these threads. However, thieves are getting crazy. There was a man electrocuted while attempting to steal high voltage copper wiring. The electric company says this is more and more common. Any vacant house in the country is usually stripped of all copper including out buildings and lines between them. Meth heads usually. When you get people crazy on drugs, they are flat out dangerous so I'd be very careful challenging them as they might shoot first as their answer to your challenge. 

We live in a small town on a fairly busy street so I feel the front of our place is covered. However, the back of our property has high hedges on three sides so it would be easy for someone to approach under cover. We had a tool box stolen from our garage and a neighbor had two boxes stolen the same night. The criminal was never caught. Its my personal opinion the only way a criminal would get caught in this town is if he turned himself in and then they'd probably foul up the paperwork so he'd get off anyway! Since we're in town noisy or agressive dogs are out as are guns. At least guns outside of the house. Someone breaks in all bets are off. I've been after dh to put motion detector lights behind the house and deadbolt locks on the back and garage doors. So far he hasn't felt well enough to do so. Occasionally when there are reports of criminal activity in the area (or I'm paranoid) I put a tin box of marbles on a tippy bench in front of those doors as advance warning devices. My hope is the crash would scare off any intruder as well as giving us time to prepare to defend ourselves and call 911. I think in the country early warning devices, lights, dogs or whatever are extremely important. A friend of ours had a stranger sneak up on her in her barn and probably would have attacked her sexually had not her dog attacked him. Her dog took *STRONG* exception to the man putting his hands on her.


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

saw a sign a long time ago on a fence, "my dog can make it to the fence in in 2.3 seconds, can you?" 
i also used to keep a big big chain with a big big collar on it hooked to the porch, with a big dog bowl and big chew toy. never had any problems. they think about where that big big dog is if hes not on his chain.... lol


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I worry about this too. the acreage beside us that used to be wooded is being turned into apartments or condos. We're a "suburb" of Charlotte and people move here to get "out" of the city. We were well hidden when those trees were in front of us. We're already making palns to move my chickens around back where the rabbits are. Anyone wants to get in to them once they're there they have to get past the pyr. We're already "hillbilly." the trash cans are out front and bu trash day there's a bag or two on the ground, right now there's an old futon waiting for someone from freecycle to pick up, grass in part of the yard, all the cars including the truck I call "time bomb." it looks rough and its got a valve that sticks so that when you crank it or cut it off it ticks for awhile. The chickens coops are across the gravel road right now too. Now dh would like to have one of those nice manicured lawns....trouble is he married a ******* girl!


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Of course all these devices only work with "intelligent" thieves. The ones who take the time to case the property. 

A meth head I am (unfortunately) related to distantly (not distantly enough) recently got sent back to prison for violating his parole. He went into a sports store and loaded up a cart with expensive merchandise and wheeled it over to the service desk and asked for a refund. Not the brightest of criminals. 

I have read up on meth, and it seems like no other drug that it destroys your brain. It destroys your ability to reason, to judge situations appropriately, and to feel emotions like pleasure and fear. That's why you hear about so many atrocities with meth users doing things to their children. You take away reason and logic and then remove a person's love for their child and you've set up a bad situation.

Meth is a huge problem in rural areas. In many ways it really is a "zombie apocalypse". You've got men running around with their brains damaged irrevocably by meth and no ability to put together a plan and no conscience. So if they see through your window one night and spot a television set they think they might as well go in and get it. You can't hardly scare that type off because they just can't think it through properly to see the consequences to themselves.

Fortunately these guys make up the minority of criminals out there, so far.


----------



## moldy (Mar 5, 2004)

Wednesday night as I was getting ready to go to work at 2230, my neice called to say one of their neighbors had found a strange man in their kitchen. When confronted, he ran; but the neighbors and police had been unable to find him. I live in a town of about 800 people. to have a stranger that was not recognized, and to have him be able to disappear so quickly is really un-nerving. I really need to work on some security issues here (stronger doors, repairing out side lights, etc).


----------



## reluctantpatriot (Mar 9, 2003)

Break into where we dwell and all bets are off.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

well my yard looks like arkansas was picked up a tornado and dropped in the yard . Its hillbilly enough for anyone.
we also have 6 large dogs that are quite happy to tree anyone not belonging on the place. A person might not be scared of the two dogs coming at them from the front but when they turn to run and see four more coming up from behind they head up the nearest tree


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

busybee870 said:


> saw a sign a long time ago on a fence, "my dog can make it to the fence in in 2.3 seconds, can you?"
> i also used to keep a big big chain with a big big collar on it hooked to the porch, with a big dog bowl and big chew toy. never had any problems. they think about where that big big dog is if hes not on his chain.... lol


I have that sign, and it's true. I've never seen anyone make it to the fence ahead of the dogs. LOL

I like your big chain idea. It wouldn't work here cause the big dogs would drag the stuff away. 

For anyone who is looking for a good guard dog, check with the prisons. I once had a wonderful German Shepard that had been trained as a prison dog. The prison gave it away because it was too friendly. It seems that one of the guards shared his lunch with the dog when it was a puppy and the dog learned to like people.


----------



## Mysticdream44 (Dec 29, 2004)

netexan said:


> Anyone know where I can get a driveway alarm that plays Dueling banjo's "Deliverance style" when a car passes? I figure that alarm along with my German Shepherds and shotgun should put the fear of God into anyone with a lick of dad-gum sense.


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

laughaha said:


> My problem isn't strangers stealing from us, it's the ^&%$ in-laws who have a key!!!!!
> 
> My MIL has stage 3 cancer and is not doing well. My hubby and I moved in with them and are splitting expenses. I buy 3/4 of the food (they were the kind of people who food shopped every day). The problem is that my lazy leach for a BIL (and his family) live on the property and are here at least once per day asking her for food/ingredients/etc. They always have beer/cigarette/soda/party money, but never food money... and they have 5 kids!!!!! The kids are why MIL always gives them whatever they want (they use the kids for leverage, and usually have the kids come over begging for food). Their fingers are so sticky (all of them) that when we put a shed up (for our stuff) my GFIL told me to put locks on everything as "stuff has a habit of walking away around here".
> 
> ...


What I would do if I was you is pull BIL aside, with wife and kids, and have a "talk" and let it be known that their crud doesn't fly with you. Let them know your serious. Make the place off limits except for visits. MIL may feel like a load is lifted, and she never need know why this has happened.

I have had issues with my next-door-half-brother after dad died. after he shot my dog he suddenly backed off from my property and causing issues... of course the sherriff paid him a visit for discharging a fire arm towards our property with our little ones outside.

Mom made an interesting comment last night, that made me ponder...
She said "well, he knows that his sister won't fool around with him and just what she will do"

Guess that means that they have seen me walking around the grounds with my pistol strapped on.... nothing like a crazy old lady carrying a gun. 

So, that said, let it be known your serious, on all counts. I do not like undisciplined children, and I am the first to tell them to behave or take the consequences, yes even visting kids hear that from me. I make no bones, our rules apply to every person on the property! OR ELSE!!!!
After years of driving a school bus, I have no problem telling it like it is. Parents don't usually challenge me.


----------



## hsmom (Aug 7, 2008)

_>>The problem is that my lazy leach for a BIL (and his family) live on the property and are here at least once per day asking her for food/ingredients/etc. _

Just say no. "Sorry, I need that for a recipe." "Sorry, I don't think we have any." "No, I'm saving that for a special dinner." And so on. "I plan my week's meals pretty carefully, so I can't really spare that right now. I want to make sure there's enough for grandma, because she's not feeling well." 

Get some inexpensive, low-labor food that you are willing to share with the kids. "Would you like a drink of water?" "I just made some oatmeal in the crock-pot, would you like some?" "Tell your mom I have some rice I could spare instead." And so on.

If you feed the kids, insist that they eat it in your kitchen, at your table, with decent manners, and clean up after themselves when they are done. They may need to be taught how to do this - do it patiently, with love, but with firmness. Sometimes we end up doing the job that other parents should be doing. Do it on your terms. While it's technically Grandma's house, you are currently Acting Head of the Kitchen, so you get to make the rules.

_>>>>They always have beer/cigarette/soda/party money, but never food money... and they have 5 kids!!!!! _

Ask them to pay for food with beer? Just kidding. I feed many neighborhood kids, but I've learned that I don't have to give them the best I have to offer. Inexpensive food lets me be neighborly and generous without breaking the bank.

>>There are potatoes and carrots still in the garden (BIL's kids broke GFIL's tractor and even though BIL doesn't work, he's too busy to dig them or fix the tractor), his kids stomped all of the pumpkins and butternut squashes.

"I'd be happy to share some rice with you, but I need you to do something for me - could you go out to the garden and dig me up ten carrots? When you bring them back I'll give you the rice for your mom."

_>>Oh, and today I got to clean feces off the bathroom wall due to one of HIS kids!!
_
This is totally unacceptable. "Could you please use the bathroom in your house? I've got this one all clean for Grandma and I need to keep it that way." "Can you kids please play outside? I need to clean up in here." 

The key to all this is that it's said quite nicely, with a genuine smile and pleasant attitude. You didn't sign on to parent these kids, but that's what you're gonna have to do. Don't make disparaging remarks about their parents, don't call them bad kids. Just make your expectations clear, your reasons clear (even if you're stretching the truth), and be firm. When you can, take the time to do a few things with them - like let them bake with you. You can teach them some skills and in turn they will learn to appreciate the food and even to be helpful in the future.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Very good suggestions hsmom.

Another idea to hillbilly up is to put a few old broken children's toys in the yard. Thieves have stated that they skip over houses with kids toys in the yard because young parents can't afford to have anything of value for them to steal. LOL 

Be sure the toys are old/broke cheap looking things. You don't want to make it look like the home of rich people with tons of money to waste on an abundance of expensive toys.


----------



## Junkman (Dec 17, 2005)

One windy night being home alone, I heard someone walking on the front porch. Not one to sit and worry, I got DH's pistol, threw open the front door (storm door was locked) and pointed the gun outside. Nothing happened. I easily opened the door only to find 2 black walnuts that had blown off the tree and rolled across the wood porch. 
In Morgantown, WV there was a home break in (in town it appeared) and the elderly resident was shot and some items stolen. They caught the 16 and 32 yr old that did it. The 32 yr old was from New Jersey! The homeowner is still in the hospital. They would not tell the name of the 16 yr old. I feel if he commits a crime like this, he should be known. What do you think?


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

The other night a Sheriff deputy came up and sat in his car and bellowed his horn until I appeared then asked me if it was OK to get out and talk to me.There was three dogs that were around his car and barking like they came from hell. If the Sheriffs deputy was afraid then some burglar probity would be also.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

TA, How funny! We once had a neighbor who had his truck repoed. I saw something going on late at night and thought about calling them. Seeing the roll back I figured it was a repo act and thought it couldn't happen to a nicer family....they were really nasty neighbors.
My ds was out building a snow man the other day (with his stepson) and somebody stopped just off the yard. He had his pistol in plain sight when he asked if there was a problem. She left in a big hurry.
Meth labs can be anyplace. A local volunteer firefighter told us that a lab can be set up in a cornfield. Some of his training addressed that because those things are so flammable. Course there was the old house that was raided becasue it had a meth lab in it....it makes sense that crime is coming from meth. 
Yes, good thoughts here. It probably is time to get the outside light fixed.


----------



## Homesteadwi5 (Mar 16, 2008)

We live on a dead end road 16 miles from the nearest town,I have two neighbors both about 20-30 acres away, One is an 80 yr old man and his wife the other is his son and his family,Myself and his son have an agreement that if we have troubles like that,Them that come won't be leavin under thier own power.


----------



## rickd203 (Sep 11, 2005)

It sounds like I should give more thought to underground housing. I could design the house so that even if they found the front door, the back door would come up in a well hidden location.


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks for the great ideas!! I've been doing some of them, but would have never thought of some of the others on my own.


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

puddlejumper007 said:


> i had read some place, to buy a very large pair of mens boots and a gun magazine, place them by your door,,,would give them something to think about, i hope


Great idea!


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Only once have I ever been afraid of a dog. Most dogs just want to bark and they don't really want to hurt you. They are deeply conditioned not to, for the most part. Even the ones that will hurt you are usually just scared or defending their territory, and if you move properly you can avoid a problem. 

Almost a decade ago I was going into work when my old pickup truck broke down on the highway. This was a long stretch of road in Oklahoma City bordered on all sides by junkyards and warehouses. It was about a two mile walk to the next exit where I could search for a payphone, or I could climb over the fence at one of those warehouses and cut through their lot to get to a payphone. It was 2am in the morning and I decided to do just that.

I got about halfway across the lot in the dark when I heard claws scratching on asphalt somewhere behind me. I turned and could see a big brown dog of indeterminate breed coming at me fast and low. He wasn't barking. There's nothing more scary than a dog that doesn't bark coming at you out of the darkness. Not being one to be afraid of dogs, I stood my ground and stared him right in the eye and showed that I was fearless. Me and that dog came to an understanding right there ... the understanding being that I'd better reach the fence before he reached me and my foolish staring him in the eye was seriously cutting into my head start. The way I cleared that 6' fence on the other side of the lot could have put me in the first round draft at the NBA had anyone been looking.


----------



## rabbitsbus (Mar 3, 2007)

Great ideas everyone. I must say I was into this trend long ago and didn't realize (ha,ha) What I would like to remind you kind folks, watch out for your elderly neighbors. Theives know many will have money the first part of the month, many take prescription pain meds, are weak and can't fight back. Here in my neck of the woods everybody knows everybodies business too.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I have always had the thought that if TSHTF and bands were roving and looking for plunder I would board up my windows and 'burn' the edges of all my windows to give the appearance of a burned out hull of a home.
I cannot get past the smoke out of the chimney though... sigh.


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

tab said:


> Meth labs can be anyplace. A local volunteer firefighter told us that a lab can be set up in a cornfield. Some of his training addressed that because those things are so flammable. Course there was the old house that was raided becasue it had a meth lab in it....it makes sense that crime is coming from meth.


Ummm, meth can be made in soda bottles, coolers, etc. The newer ways to make meth don't involve conventional heat. FYI, if you see a cooler in the woods, do NOT open it, one whiff and your dead. 

I know this as I was a D&A caseworker for almost 4 years. I've had lots of training on meth and have gotten to interview meth addicts. The best trainer we ever had was a Narc Investigator with the Pennsylvania State Police. 

Meth Addicts are very scary people who will do ANYTHING to get high. Of course, they aren't so scary once they have experienced cavity searches  and are going through withdrawal in jail.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

They are scary because it destroys the parts of their brains that can tell right from wrong. Meth directly stimulates the pleasure receptors in the brain chemically, to the extent that those pleasure receptors become incapable of ever properly working again.

For instance, when a mother holds her newborn baby, the brain releases a chemical which bonds with those pleasure receptors, essentially rewarding her for the act of caring for her offspring. Much the same way that a person is rewarded chemically in the brain for the act of sexual intercourse. However those receptors treated to the meth chemicals become essentially burned out to anything at a lower level, and the meth chemicals are thousands of time more potent than anything the human brain is capable of producing on its own. So the insidious nature of the drug is that a meth-addicted mother can no longer receive any pleasure at all from holding her own child. If she cares for her child at all she's simply doing so out of robotic function, a psychological devotion to duty that (while admirable) is not being rewarded chemically in a natural way by her body. Meth addicts find no joy in food, sex, hobbies, or companionship. They are simply no longer capable of it. 

When meth was initially being created in backyard labs the level of chemicals was weak. It would take a larger number of doses to reach that burned out level. However the crackdowns on "smurfing", which is what the gathering of ingredients to make meth is called, led to Mexican drug cartels mass-producing it by buying the chemicals directly from pharmaceutical houses. Instead of collecting several hundred boxes of cold medicine for the miniscule chemicals contained within, they would just buy large quantities of the chemical directly from the (often American) pharmaceutical houses. They then proceeded to make and distribute the most potent meth ever seen, some of which was of a quality high enough to burn out the pleasure centers and addict people with _one dose_. This has been correlated with statistics showing the recidivism rates of former addicts with the timeframes in which they first tried meth and the quality of the meth that was on the streets at the time. From those charts you could easily see that shortly after the government's crackdowns on meth the quality of meth skyrocketed, and so did the rates of recidivism.

I don't have a lot of tolerance for habitual drug users, though I believe that it's outside of the government's jurisdiction to tell us what chemicals we can or can't put inside our bodies. I believe that meth, with its methods of destroying the brains of even casual users, is in a different category altogether from anything we've ever seen. Remember, meth does not come from any ingredients found in nature. There's no plant that you can grow to create meth. There's no mushrooms you can gather. It is produced entirely by an industrial chemical process in only a few pharmaceutical factories in the world.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Thanks Ernie.
Thats more info than I've ever before heard about meth.

To say the least that's more than a bit scary.


----------



## reluctantpatriot (Mar 9, 2003)

I think one of the best ways to protect your home is to make it as non-descript as possible or even better try to not allow it to be visible at all. If you have a squirrel path for a driveway, it looks more like a rough tractor path or such, said path looks less inviting than a paved driveway.

Appearances do wonders as does the outward look of what one might find.

Yes, I realize we have pretty well been talking around this as such, but more than looking poorer rather than richer, it is also about not seeming to exist at all that helps too.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I've been thinking about a "pig moat". A double perimeter hot fence with a couple of big hogs pastured between the fences. LOL


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

Earnie, loved your story about the dog...lol i could imagine that...


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Wow. There's a lot to consider here. No wonder the cops told me to leave my dog at my old place. (I didn't and we've been robbed 5 times over there.) It does give me some things to think about in the new place. Like installing a better door on the sun porch, as it comes right up to a glass door in my living room. Granted, we are on the second floor, but it only takes one idiot to show me I've made a mistake, right? I may even make that the dog's room at night. I know it would be effective, as she caught my son coming in late the other night and pinned him against the door with her face at throat level and growled really low. She didn't bite him, she just let him know it was not appreciated that he came in the door she was sleeping in front of..........lol. Makes me wonder what she would do if someone came in through the sun room at night. Someone she DIDN"T like.

I've put off getting a hand gun permit and gun just about as long as I can. My kids are all grown and mostly moved out, so I am here alone alot. My downstairs neighbor is away alot. That means I'd better have some way to protect myself. Time to stop thinking about it and get movin on a permit and purchase.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

One thing we did years ago while living in a city, was we installed underground lawn sprinklers, then wired them to a motion sensor.

Anyone stepping onto the property on the sides or behind the house activated the sprinklers.

Works better than bright lights.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Do any of you worry about snakes and varmits with all the 'junk' lying around since you can't mow the grass well around it?


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

No,callieslamb, the big dogs will take care of the snakes and varmints...

As a woman, home alone a lot, it's helpful to carry a revolver, when out and about, at random times.... anyone that drives up and inquires, you just say " I thought I heard something earlier"....

I've never had to use it.

Reminds me, my best barker got hit by a car and killed two weeks ago... and things are too quiet with the three remainders... I need to hit the pound and search for big, loud and 'sweet'.

dawn


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

back in 93 we had a sow that refused to stay in a pen.
shed run up to you and roll over on her back to get her tummy rubbed like a dog . Now a 600 pound sow can be pretty intimidating .
She wasnt mean at all but she sure did shock people .
one day the J witnesses came calling .
while discussing there views "breakfast" the pig came up and started sniffing around their brief case. then decided she was in love with the poor guy. 
grabbed his pant leg and started to drag him off to the barn. I called her and she released and came running . For some strange reason that was the last time the witnesses every came calling . 
Ernie is quite correct on dogs some are barkers and are more afraid than mean, others have attitude and wont back down . we had a dog that never barked and only growled after he bit you .


----------



## ailsaek (Feb 7, 2007)

Spinner said:


> Be sure the toys are old/broke cheap looking things. You don't want to make it look like the home of rich people with tons of money to waste on an abundance of expensive toys.


OK, we're all set here then! :rotfl:


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Bump..

Maybe we should have a "Hillbilly Up Your Home" photocontest??


----------



## ihedrick (May 15, 2005)

Wonder if tall weeds would be deterant? They couldn't see anything I have in the yard!


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

WIHH...Hannibal Lector was the scariest movie villian ever in my eyes, but he did have some pearls of wisdom. That is certainly one of them.

Back to the topic:

Meth head robbers came up a lot in this thread but I had a hard time visualizing it. I watched a few intervention episodes (with 3 teens I better keep informed of the tricks that fool other parents!) and there is an abundance of meth heads on there.

Ernie is absolutely correct. They are totally out there. And then, I finally saw my first truly methed out individual and it was right in my neighborhood! He was walking down the street in the outer portion of the neighborhood and talking to himself. The meth-headedness gave him away because he kept picking at himself and had the worst skin ever.

I really need to retire and move out of this city.


----------



## FourDeuce (Jun 27, 2002)

"Not necessarily a deterrent. People will drive back anyway, thinking you aren't home, and start snooping around."

Yes, they will. We had a group of burglars(a family group, I think it was) who would drive around and even go down long driveways snooping around to see if anybody was home. If somebody was home, they'd ask for "directions" to some other place nearby, and move on to the next location. If nobody was home, they'd break in and steal what they could.:nono:


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

radiofish said:


> Bump..
> 
> Maybe we should have a "Hillbilly Up Your Home" photocontest??


Ha, may have to oblige that request  I just got done tearing down one part of the house. A man stopped over the other day looking for scrap wood for kindling and asked when I was going to tear down the rest of the house :bash:


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> Currently we have blue tarps on our firewood and it pains me greatly to know how visible those are. :grit: Otherwise, you'd have walk right on top of us to know we were here. Somebody send me a link to some huge traps that are green or camo!


Here ya go, link to cami tarps. People up here use them a lot. Don't get solid green tarps or brown tarps, they're still too bright and un-natural looking and stick out like sore thumbs. With the cami tarps it's still best to throw a few old branches around them and on top of them anyway.

http://www.tarps-tarps.com/camouflage-tarps/cat_13.html

http://www.wholesaletarp.net/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=9

.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

naturelover said:


> Here ya go, link to cami tarps. People up here use them a lot. Don't get solid green tarps or brown tarps, they're still too bright and un-natural looking and stick out like sore thumbs. With the cami tarps it's still best to throw a few old branches around them and on top of them anyway.
> 
> http://www.tarps-tarps.com/camouflage-tarps/cat_13.html
> 
> ...


Thanks, but those tarps don't come in a size that I can use for covering our woodpiles (unless I cut them up or buy a bunch of small ones). What I use are tarps that are specially made for woodpiles (6' x 24'). Of course, 5 months out of the year ithe woodpiles are camoflauged with snow!


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Cabin Feaver..2 questions? What kind of wood do you burn? I notice conifers in your pic and know that that is just about all the wood available in some areas(Alaska comes to mind). And I like the wood pieces used to hold your tarp down, are they drilled to attach or do you just tie a rope on and thru the gromets? How many cord would you say you burn a season?(3 questions!)

Just to stay on topic; I have junked up my "yard" with poultry pens. Could backfire tho if the snoops are hungry.My mower was broke for a couple of months so the place really looks rough.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

bee said:


> Cabin Feaver..2 questions? What kind of wood do you burn? I notice conifers in your pic and know that that is just about all the wood available in some areas(Alaska comes to mind). And I like the wood pieces used to hold your tarp down, are they drilled to attach or do you just tie a rope on and thru the gromets? How many cord would you say you burn a season?(3 questions!)
> 
> Just to stay on topic; I have junked up my "yard" with poultry pens. Could backfire tho if the snoops are hungry.My mower was broke for a couple of months so the place really looks rough.


Firewood: For heat we burn mostly oak and birch. For quick heat (fall and spring), we may burn some poplar. The pines on our 40 acres are mostly around the yard area. Behind the pines are our hardwood forests.

Tarps: I pound a U-shaped nail (staple) into of the ends of my log tarp weights. I attach the weights to the tarp gromments using cable ties.

Home heating: We do not heat 100% with firewood since both of us work outside the home. During the winter, we heat from Thursday afternoon to Monday morning with firewood. For the rest of the week, we have a gas furnance. If the temps are real cold, we build a fire on weekday evenings and let it burn over night. We use about 2 -plus cords a season. If we heated 100% with firewood, I suspect we'd use about 5 cords a season.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

thanks! My bent is obviously not mechanical..never even thought of those staples and I have used them to fence!


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Just last month I caught a methed up 4th cousin and his wacked GF and two friends coming down my road. Told em to not come back. Two days later they came back, AFTER I'd went to work. GF was home. He wanted to go fishing, and she informed em that I don't even let her go fishing. He persisted. Dilly, one of our stocky little weiner wenches jumped up and grabbed his stick he was trying to right his phone number in the dirt with... and then one of the chihuahuas bit him on the ankle and wouldn't let go. He finally left.

I need to find out where he's currently nesting.

I don't tolerate addicts. I hardly tolerate relatives.

location location location... if you find strangers poking about, it's best to chastise em with something fearsome...

CF and WIHH... that's a mighty big stack of firewood! I guess I've grown soft with the free gas. That and it rarely gets so cold that heat is necessary. If it weren't for the furbuddies, I'd let it get frigid inside the house.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

This has also added to our property tax getting lower, lol. We bought our place from my parent's and the more "treasures" we acquire, the lower our taxes get!


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

Figure this looks pretty hill billy:









My gem of a place. With a the beaters in the driveway I don't think anyone thinks there is anything much worth stealing here.


----------



## Freya (Dec 3, 2005)

PhilJohnson said:


> Ha, may have to oblige that request  I just got done tearing down one part of the house. A man stopped over the other day looking for scrap wood for kindling and asked when I was going to tear down the rest of the house :bash:





PhilJohnson said:


> Figure this looks pretty hill billy: My gem of a place. With a the beaters in the driveway I don't think anyone thinks there is anything much worth stealing here.


I can't imagine why he was thinking that. :rotfl: How old is the house? 


Now don't forget to show us when you make it all purdy!


----------



## Freya (Dec 3, 2005)

I just wanted to say also that your blog is pretty interesting to read! :goodjob:


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

Freya said:


> How old is the house?


Um, pretty old as houses go around here. I would say it is at least 80 years old. Fieldstone foundation, balloon frame construction, and hand hued beams in the addition are a few clues to its age. Near as I can tell the house was built as cheaply as possible, while it has stood the test of time it does sag some in one corner and the foundation walls were made as short as possible to save on mortar which has lead to some rot along the bottom  Nothing that a little time and money won't fix


----------



## Freya (Dec 3, 2005)

PhilJohnson said:


> Um, pretty old as houses go around here. I would say it is at least 80 years old. Fieldstone foundation, balloon frame construction, and hand hued beams in the addition are a few clues to its age. Near as I can tell the house was built as cheaply as possible, while it has stood the test of time it does sag some in one corner and the foundation walls were made as short as possible to save on mortar which has lead to some rot along the bottom  Nothing that a little time and money won't fix


Well I saved your blog link in hopes of seeing what you do with it!

Good luck!!!!


----------



## Freya (Dec 3, 2005)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> and I got news for you, what you can't see is that our firewood runs are three, count 'em THREE deep. Behind that one - but to the left is the beginning of one of the others. And we have a separate run of firewood just for campfires closer to the fire-ring. Firewood -its what we do.



Were not worthy. :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Oldcountryboy said:


> Don't forget to run around your front lawn once in a while just in your underwear, carrying a shotgun, and mumbling out loudly. Make your neighbors think your too d*^ crazy.


It'd probably catch on and be the new fad in the neighborhood. I live in an area where you hear shots pretty often, not just in season. I doubt there is a single house anywhere in these mountains that don't have at least 2 or 3 loaded objects behind various doors and quite a few "baby betsy's" in the ladies pockets. This is a real safe place to live and I love it out here.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Ernie, I like the idea of leaving some muddy boots on the front porch. Also, whenever all of you leave the house, leave a radio playing near a window or door -- turn the volume up loud enough so it can be heard from outside. Anyone who is "casing the joint" will hear the radio and think someone is inside.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

PhilJohnson said:


> Figure this looks pretty hill billy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen them go in houses like that to rip copper wire out of the walls
NOTHING is safe


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

We got the deadbolts installed on the back & garage doors. We're in town so have to be very careful with guns and will get fined if we leave a junk car around. I think the city code says 3 days without moving = junk car. Also, yards have to be mowed or fines. Actually, you really need to maintain your property including keeping the house painted or you'll be challenged to fix it up. If dh was healthy, we'd so be out of here! Living in town our goal is to make it difficult enough to get in that we have time to arm ourselves and dial 911. I've seen where a professional burglar sprung a solid metal frame on a solid metal door to break in so I have no doubts they could get past my deadbolts BUT it will take longer and make more noise than using a credit card to enter with our prior locks. Motion detector lights for behind the house will be our next project. We're also considering landscaping with thorny bushes under all windows.


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I've seen them go in houses like that to rip copper wire out of the walls
> NOTHING is safe


I work one day a week so chances are they'll find me home. Usually if I go somewhere I'll get a ride with someone going the same way I am or I'll take the motorcycle so it usually looks like someone is home. A while back a couple of enterprising thieves managed to steal a few miles of copper wiring from the power poles that run along the rail road.


----------

